# Help please for Job in arab country



## Tech87 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am new to the forum, I need some help finding job in Saudi Arab, Dubai or even Kuwait. I currently living in UK on student visa which is expiring soon. I want to go to Saudi or Dubai to do a job, however, I don't or have a bit of experience in UK for work. I have successfully completed undergraduation with Business Management with Pass (without HONS). I am looking for any opportunity to go there as soon as possible. Please someone advice and guide me through. I would me grateful. Thanks you


----------

